

Mandatory DNA collection on arrest is unconstitutional, says CA court - anigbrowl
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-dna-court-ruling-20141203-story.html

======
anigbrowl
I edited the title slightly to highlight the fact that this is a California
rather than a federal legal development.

